# Ruger Blackhawk .177 cal pellet rifle



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I ordered this gun last saturday from www.airgundepot.com for $59.99 + $15 shipping. It arrived today and I just finished zeroing the gun. It is a "refurbished" gun, but looks like a new unfired gun. It has a real nice synthetic stock.
If anybody is looking for a cheap, but good shooting gun, look at this one. I didn't know that Ruger made airguns. This gun is apparently a "copy" of a RWS model 34 that sells for about $230. One review was from a guy who owned the RWS and the Ruger and thought the Ruger was pretty close to the same quality gun.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess I should ask if anyone shoots pellet rifles?If so, have you found any particular pellets that you like better than others?
I am shooting some Daisy from and assortment pack, and have some no name chinese name pellets. I find that with the no name pellets, I will get 3 good shots (1 inch) and a couple of flyers at 15 yards. The daisy sharp points from the assortment are just so so, but better than the no name pellets. I'll try the wad cutters and hollow points from the asst. next. One review I read suggested dome points, but I didn't find any at Walmart this week.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a beeman, my oldest has a gammo wildcat, and my youngest the whisper. We shoot either gammo. or beeman. Gammo pbt or something like that are the lightest. They travel. Over 1000fps in my oldest ones gammo. I currently have the .22 cal barrel on my beeman. Love it. The gammo pellets travel an estimated 800 fps. Squirls in the neighborhood fear us! We live outside the city limits and have a couple large empty lots near us. I feel it is a great way to teach the kids safety and proper handling. Though they are both seasoned hunters with a couple deer under their belt this year each. Still fun to plink and quietly shoot a mess of squirle


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Academy has a few great quality pellets as well as halls hardware in milton. We use either the red yip gammo, holow point for damge or my .22 shoots a sharp point. Knocks the squirls out of the tree. Longest shot with the .22 on a tree rat was 37yrds. I carry the range finder, just for fun, lol. I practice targets with my beeman at 40yrds. Golf ball size groups of 5-8 at a tim. I dpray a little gun oil down the barrel, just a little after a doz. Shots or so


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks I'll check out the academy. 
I bought this gun so I can shoot some in my back yard. So far the neighbors haven't complained. I made a bullet stop out of 6x6" wood about 2' square. If I can't hit thayt @ 15yds I need to stop shooting.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

I have had good results with the crossman round tips. Also here is a link I use to download targets to print on your computer printer. I firgure with the ink cost and paper cost, about a nickel per target
http://www.targetz.com/


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the target site! I saw a tree rat come out of the eve of our neighbors house. I took a 20yd shot @down he came. The shot hit him in the left shoulder and exited on his right shoulder. That dude never knew what happened!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Buckyt said:


> I guess I should ask if anyone shoots pellet rifles?If so, have you found any particular pellets that you like better than others?
> I am shooting some Daisy from and assortment pack, and have some no name chinese name pellets. I find that with the no name pellets, I will get 3 good shots (1 inch) and a couple of flyers at 15 yards. The daisy sharp points from the assortment are just so so, but better than the no name pellets. I'll try the wad cutters and hollow points from the asst. next. One review I read suggested dome points, but I didn't find any at Walmart this week.


Crosman premiere hollow points, accurate and they penatrate deep. I've shot a ton of different types with my Gamo and they seem to be the best IMO...


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I just learned about an outdoor tv show called Airgunner, on PRST network channel 240 on DISH network. This show seems to spend a lot of time on competitive shooting, but has taught me a lot about air gunning techniques.
I never knew that there were air gun shows, big game air guns, antique airguns, the different types of airguns, etc. I grew up with a Crosman pump up model that I just "wore out". Probably because I kept pumping it up to much. I have always been one who thinks if a little bit is good, a lot has to be better!
Having grown up with the pump up crosman, I believe the break action is easier to use.
Thanks for all the good info you guys have given me on this issue.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have used Gamo Hunter pellets in .177 and they shoot in my whisper great.


----------

